
Journal declarations of independence - yread
http://oad.simmons.edu/oadwiki/Journal_declarations_of_independence
======
flor1s
I'm surprised this hasn't accelerated so much, considering the availability of
the internet, relatively cheap hosting, donation services like Patreon,
typesetting software and platforms, etc.

~~~
zaarn
Hosting is cheap depending on what you do.

I guess if you wrote a simple PHP webapp on a shared hoster you could get
under 10$/m and up to 100k Users per month easily (about 2 users per minute)
and 10$/y for the domain. (Probably still under 10$/m total)

I guess a lot of people don't think they can actually host it themselves and
it requires some technical skill (you don't find everything as a precooked
SaaS on the internet)

